# Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?



## Goldrush (22. Dezember 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

der ein oder andere wirds sich nun Popcorn holen und zurück lehnen, aber für mich stellt sich aktuell die Frage, mit welchen Schnüren ob mono oder geflochten Ihr auf Karpfen gute / schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt?

Da ich mir für 2016 neue Rollen sowie neue Ruten zugelegt habe bin ich auf der Suche nach der richtigen Schnur. Habe schon viel über die Climax - Cult Camou Mask Sinking Braid gelesen und diese wäre nun eigentlich Favorisiert worden. 

Es streiten sich bei dem Thema ja die Geister, dennoch würde ich gern eure Erfahrungen mit mono / geflecht Schnüren erfahren.


Bin auf eure Meinungen und evtl. Schnurempfehlungen gespannt. 

*Eckdaten zur Fischerei zum verwendeten Material:*

*Rolle:* Shimano Medium Baitrunner XTA LC
*Rute:* Free Spirit CTX in 12ft und 2,75lbs

Gefischt wird auf mittlere bis etwas weitere Distanzen von 30/40m bis max. 80/90m
Montagen werden zu 99% ausgeworfen und nicht ausgelegt
Strömung am Wasser leicht bis mittel
Gewässer ist See und Fluss

Sind sinkende Schnüre vorteilhafter oder haben diese wieder nachteile beim werfen, aufgrund der anderen Felchtung (Felchtbild rund/eckig)?
Kräuseln sich mono Schnüre zu stark hat man doch auch wieder probleme beim Auswerfen und und und.. Fragen über Fragen.


Bin auf eure Infos und Meinungen gespannt #6


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Mono ist aufgrund seiner besseren Abriebsfestigkeit mein Sieger in dieser Frage. Für 99% der Situationen ist mir Mono lieber, abriebfester, garantiert sinkend, Drillpuffer.

Geflecht kommt nur in Frage wenn wirklich elend weit mit dem Boot rausgeschleppt wird und mit Mono aufgrund der Dehnung einfach keine ordentliche Bißanzeige mehr machbar ist.
Bei Geflecht aber bitte dem Karpfen zuliebe immer einen Leader/lange feste Tube verwenden, reines Geflecht bis zum Wirbel schuppt den Karpfen tlw. schon im Drill. Auch sollten mit Geflecht weichere Ruten und sanftere Drillendphasen usus sein, ansonsten gibts schnell zerrißene Mäuler und geschlitzte Haken, beides nicht wünschenswert. Dass sind auch die Gründe wieso ich Mono auf Karpfen nur selten gut heiße. Mit den heutigen 3,5lbs Weitwurfruten zusammen ist da einfach nichts mehr was nachgibt, außer dem Fischmaul. Das Ergbniss lässt sich an stark befischten Karpfengewässern leider tlw. schon an den Fischen und ihren deformierten Schnäbeln sehen, extrem uncool.

Ich sehe allerdings auch keinen Grund grundsätzlich vors Mono eine Schlagschnur oder noch Geflecht zu knoten. Wozu? (ok, wenn Muscheln eine Schlagschnur nötig machen oder Pflanzen, dann ja. Aber in den allermeisten Normalsituationen unnötig, nur ein Knoten mehr an dem sich Unrat festsetzen kann. Ich selbst fische z.B. lieber eine durchgehende 0,40er Mono (ABR), wenn die Wurfweiten es zulassen, und kann mir so meist zusätzliche Schlagschnüre zwecks Abrieb sparen.

Und speziell in deiner Situation, keine extremen Distanzen, werfen, FLuss (Abrieb, Hindernisse) wäre Geflecht m.M.n. kontraproduktiv und Mono das klare Mitter der Wahl, zumal der Preisvorteil auch noch hinzukommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Der einzige Vorteil von Geflecht:
Keine bzw. geringste Dehnung..

Brauchst Du beim Angeln auf Karpfen bei den von Dir genannten Entfernungen nicht.

Also Mono!

Die vor allem wesentlich abriebfester als geflochtene ist.

Gerade beim Grundangeln wie beim Karpfen sicher ein wichtigeres Argument als "keine Dehnung"..


----------



## Goldrush (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Na das waren nun wirklich schon Blitzbeiträge #6 sehr stark. 

Könntet Ihr wenn möglich direkt eine mono mit der Ihr fischt bzw. gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt vorschlagen?

Aktuell habe ich die QUANTUM Salsa im Fokus, welche aber eine etwas höhere Dehnung haben soll sowie etwas weicher sein. Ich tendiere aber evtl. auch bei der mono etwas weniger Dehnung zu haben, da die Rute schon etwas weicher ist mit den 2,75lbs. Was meint ihr?

Das Probelm ist, das der Markt sooo breit gefächert ist und keiner mehr weiß, was er wirklich kaufen soll bzw. jeder was anderes empfiehlt *meine Meinung* |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ich glaube, dass da die Meinungen genauso bei der Mono auseinander gehen wie bei der geflochtenen mit einer konkreten Empfehlung.

Zudem wollen die eine ne weichere Schnur, die anderen ne noch abriebfestere (dann härtere), da halt ich mich raus, da wirste von anderen noch genügend Empfehlungen bekommen...


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Zuerst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kombo, da hast Du Dir was Feines ausgesucht, die sollte lange Zeit ein treuer Begleiter sein.
Die Schnurfrage ist, aus meiner Sicht, keine unbedingte Glaubensfrage, sondern aus meiner Methode heraus zu beantworten. Da Du das Long-Range-Angeln nicht machen möchtest, bist Du mit einer guten Mono gut beraten, ist zum einen preiswerter und wesentlich abriebfester.
Ich angle seit Jahren mit der Shimano Technium in 0,35 mm, eine relativ dehnungsarme durchgefärbte schwarze Schnur, die meinen Anforderungen genau entspricht.
Du hast Recht, eine relativ weiche Rute benötigt schon eine dehnungsarme, aber nicht dehnungsfreie Schnur.
Das Kräuseln einer Monofilen spricht entweder für eine gealterte Schnur oder für eine Überlastung, dann sollte sie auch runter, was bei einer Mono nicht ganz so teuer ist.
Wie Grubenreiner schon geschrieben hat, eine Schlagschnur, ich mache meist 20 -25 m vor                                             ( Salt-Water leader 0,55 mm ) und alles ist gut.
Preislicht liegst Du mit der Technium bei ca. 30 €/1000 m 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Vorteile der Mono überwiegen halt deswegen ist es auch keine Glaubensfrage.
Abriebfestigkeit und ein bischen Dehnung ,gerade wenn sich ein Dicker nochmal richtig vor deinen Füßen aufbäumt.etc..
Fische selber auch nur Mono ,Geflecht käme für mich nur in Frage wenn ich weit jenseits der 100m Marke fischen müsste und selbst dann hätte ich auf den ersten Metern Mono drauf.


----------



## Goldrush (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Danke dir dennoch Thomas 

ich denke hier wird’s noch paar gute Tipps von den Fachmännern geben. 


@ Revilo, 
danke dir fürs Kompliment zur Ausrüstung. Bin extra auf die Kork Varianten gegangen um bisschen „back to the roots“ Feeling zu erlangen. Bin gespannt wies wird damit. Evtl. am Wochenende bei den Temperaturen schon einmal testen, wenn die Schnur bis dahin vorhanden ist. 
Ist die Shimano Technium in 0,35 nicht schon recht steif bzw. bekommt schnell einen drall rein? Habe schon viel über die Schnur gelesen, das wie du auch sagtest sie nicht allzu viel Dehnung hat, was bei meiner weichen Rute ja von Vorteil wäre. 

Hm..

@ Brassen, 
danke auch dir für die Info. Also ist mono wohl schon recht eindeutig vertreten hier


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Auch noch die Oldschool-Variante, it`s great
Natürlich ist die Technium schon etwas steifer als andere Schnüre, aber Deine Medium-BR hat ja auch einen nicht zu kleinen Spulenkern, da hält sich die Memory in Grenzen, ich angle  die große LC .
Die meisten haben das Problem, weil sie mit einer zu kleinen Rolle fischen, wenn es nicht ganz so steif zugehen soll, dann nimmste einfach die Technium Invisible, die ist nicht mehr schwarz sondern grau/silber

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Goldrush (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Auch noch die Oldschool-Variante, it`s great
> Natürlich ist die Technium schon etwas steifer als andere Schnüre, aber Deine Medium-BR hat ja auch einen nicht zu kleinen Spulenkern, da hält sich die Memory in Grenzen, ich angle die große LC .
> Die meisten haben das Problem, weil sie mit einer zu kleinen Rolle fischen, wenn es nicht ganz so steif zugehen soll, dann nimmste einfach die Technium Invisible, die ist nicht mehr schwarz sondern grau/silber
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


 
Soweit mir bekannt fällt die Technium 0,30iger auch eher schon wie eine 0,32 / 0,33 iger aus oder? Wie verhalten sich die beiden Modelle beim Sinkverhalten?

Ach ist das schwierig


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Die Durchmesserangabe ist mir eigentlich wurscht, die Nassknotenfestigkeit ( Angabe in lbs auf internationalen Seiten)ist für mich interessanter.
Die lineare Tragkraft wiederspiegelt nicht wirklich die realen 
Tragkräfte, da durch Knoten eine Schwächung stattfindet.
Insofern ist die internationale Angabe realer.
Zum Sinkverhalten kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich darauf nicht achte, ich angle grundsätzlich mit einer Schlagschnur, einem Flying-Backlead und einen Tungstentube oder Leadcore.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Goldrush (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ok, danke dir für die Ausführungen. Evtl. hat der ein oder andere noch weitere Empfehlungen / Tipps und Infos. Ich fische meist auch mit Selbsthak und Leadcore. 

Bezüglich der Schnurstärke ist es natürlich (etwas) interesannt für mich, da ich ja nur eine Medium habe 

aktuell seh ich wohl diese 3 in der Auswahl:

Quantum Salsa
Shimano Technium
Korda Subline
Gruß Andi


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Für mich gibts als Mono wie oben schon erwähnt nur noch die Stroft ABR. Sicher nicht ganz billig aber extrem haltbar, gute Farbe, Spitzentragkraft und kein Gummiseil.
Aber das ist sehr subjektiv. ich kenne Leute die sind mit Berkley, Technium, G-Line und wie sie alle heißen genauso glücklich.


----------



## bennyhill (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Ok, danke dir für die Ausführungen. Evtl. hat der ein oder andere noch weitere Empfehlungen / Tipps und Infos. Ich fische meist auch mit Selbsthak und Leadcore.
> 
> Bezüglich der Schnurstärke ist es natürlich (etwas) interesannt für mich, da ich ja nur eine Medium habe
> 
> ...



Beim Big Game werden Rekorde nur bei zugelassenen Schnüren anerkannt,  dazu werden diverse Parameter geprüft, z. B. Durchmesser Angabe  Hersteller / tatsächlicher Durchmesser , Knotenfestigkeit usw.
Die hier oft gelobte Technium ist nach deren sehr strengen Prüfkriterien einer der schlechtesten Schnüre auf dem Markt...Das Abspulverhalten wurde sogar als "Drahtartig" bezeichnet.
Soviel zu den Expertenempfehlungen


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ich habe keine Expertenempfehlung abgegeben, sondern meine persönliche Erfahrung.
Ich weiß, dass es solche  Aussage gibt, dennoch ist hier in gewisserweise auch keine Objektivität sondern eher eine Subjektivität die Regel, auch wenn vielleicht mehrere Leute solche Aussagen treffen.
Und vielleicht noch eins, ich bin weder mit der Firma Shimano noch mit irgendeinem Tackledealer verwandt, verschwägert oder im Beschäftigungsverhältnis oder betreibe selbst einen Angelladen oder Internetshop.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Das die Technium ein Klingeldraht ist ,ist doch bekannt.:q


----------



## Goldrush (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ich denke es ist auch sehr stark das persönliche Gefühl für die Schnur was es letztendlich ausmacht. Natürlich hat jede Schnur seine Eigenschaften sowie Vor-/ Nachteile. Aber viel passiert auch im Kopf  wie so oft. 

Bekannter hat mir bestern gesagt das er auch die Technium seit eh und je verwendet. Da Sie bei mir beim Händler vor Ort aber nur in 0,28 värrätig ist wirds die Quantum Salsa werden in 0,35mm. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## FranconianFishing (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ich kann nur bei einer Situation beim Karpfenangeln für eine Geflochtene sprechen: Mit Pose. Hier hatte ich bei den Monos immer das Problem, dass sie ohne Spannung sich wieder zusammen gezogen haben. Das war ziemlich uncool. Ansonsten ganz klar Mono. Schlagschnur nehme ich nur bei Steinpackungen und den blöden Dreikantmuscheln. Also hier im Main-Donau-Kanal. Ansonsten sind unsere Karpfengewässer gut mit Schlamm gefüllt. Da ziehe ich direkt auf die Hauptleine meinen Anti-Tangle Boom, dann Perle, Karabiner mit Wirbel, Haarmontage. Fertig.

Ich fische mit einer 0,30er Mono mit 12,8 kg TG, laut Spule. Wenn ich mit Pose gehe eine 0,18 Stroft in rot.


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> ...Mit Pose. Hier hatte ich bei den Monos immer das Problem, dass sie ohne Spannung sich wieder zusammen gezogen haben....




;+ Was soll das bedeuten?
Meinst du dass die Schnur absinkt und dadurch die Pose auf dich zu und vom Futterplatz weggezogen wird?


----------



## bennyhill (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Expertenempfehlung abgegeben, sondern meine persönliche Erfahrung.
> Ich weiß, dass es solche  Aussage gibt, dennoch ist hier in gewisserweise auch keine Objektivität sondern eher eine Subjektivität die Regel, auch wenn vielleicht mehrere Leute solche Aussagen treffen.
> Und vielleicht noch eins, ich bin weder mit der Firma Shimano noch mit irgendeinem Tackledealer verwandt, verschwägert oder im Beschäftigungsverhältnis oder betreibe selbst einen Angelladen oder Internetshop.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Sorry, es war nicht meine Absicht Dich persönlich an zu gehen, sondern die seit Jahren die mit großer Regelmässigkeit auftauchende Technium Empfehlung. Was seltsammer weise im krassen Wiederspruch zu den physikalischen Fakten der Schnur steht. Das ist mir ein Rätsel.
Mir ist im laufe der Jahre immer wieder aufgefallen


----------



## FranconianFishing (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> ;+ Was soll das bedeuten?
> Meinst du dass die Schnur absinkt und dadurch die Pose auf dich zu und vom Futterplatz weggezogen wird?





Nein, sie wirft diese Locken. So die du sie von der Spule abziehst. Da ja das Gegengewicht bei treibender Pose fehlt wird diese bei mir nach dem auswerfen zurück zu mir gezogen. Die Geflochtene bleibt gestreckt liegen, die Mono Kräuselt sich, was auch den Anhieb derbe zunichte macht. Bei der Geflochtenen darf man aber nicht anschlagen die ein Verrückter. Kleine Karpfen fliegen da gerne mal durch die Luft (selbst schon gesehen. Schaut hässlich aus), großen zerfetzt es die Lippe (nicht minder hässlich).


----------



## bennyhill (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist auch sehr stark das persönliche Gefühl für die Schnur was es letztendlich ausmacht. Natürlich hat jede Schnur seine Eigenschaften sowie Vor-/ Nachteile. Aber viel passiert auch im Kopf  wie so oft.
> 
> Bekannter hat mir bestern gesagt das er auch die Technium seit eh und je verwendet. Da Sie bei mir beim Händler vor Ort aber nur in 0,28 värrätig ist wirds die Quantum Salsa werden in 0,35mm.
> 
> Gruß Andi



Da die damals getestete O,30iger Schnur tatsächlich einen Durchmesser  von 0,34 hatte und man diese Fehlangabe auf die 0,28iger überträgt,  kommt sie deinem gewünschten Durchmesser doch recht nahe...


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> ....Nein, sie wirft diese Locken. So die du sie von der Spule abziehst....



Dann hast du schlicht die falsche Mono für den Zweck verwendet, nämlich eine zu steife, drahtige (wie z.B. die Technium) die ist zwar zum Grund fischen ok, aber eben net für alle Einsatzgebiete. Für die Pose brauchts was weiches geschmeidiges und nicht zu stark, das fördert das Kräuseln auch.


----------



## FranconianFishing (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ach ja, eine Geflochtene, die ich an meiner Wobbler-Rute habe ist die climax Touch 8-braid. Mit der hab ich auch schon auf Karpfen auf Grund gefischt. Sehr interessant, weil extrem weiche Schnur. Beim Wobbeln oder Spinnen hast Du ein extrem direktes Gefühl für den Köder. Für das Karpfenangeln empfinde ich sie als ziemlich overkill.


----------



## FranconianFishing (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Wegen Pose: Dort hat sich letztens eine Butterweiche 0,15 in Locken gelegt. Hängt aber denke ich auch daran, dass ich selten "rumpose" und lieber faul auf Grund gehe oder Spinne und Wobble


----------



## Revilo62 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Ich persönlich halte eine Geflochtene für die falsche Wahl beim Posenfischen auf Karpfen.
Ausgehend von der geringen bis fehlenden Dehnung in Verbindung mit relativ feinen Ruten ist gerade im Enddrill vor dem Kescher eine Überlastung der Rute bzw. das Ausschlitzen vorprogrammiert bzw. das schwächste Glied in der Kette gibt nach ( Vorfach).
Wnn man mal den Stippern über die Schulter schaut wird man feststellen, dass beim Matchfischen oder auch an der Bolo selten bis garnicht Geflechte eingesetzt werden.
Sie wollen die Schnur bewusst unter der Wasseroberfläche haben, zur Vermeidung unnötiger Schnurbögen durch Winddrift und um letztendlich auf dem letzten Meter die Dehnung der Hauptschnur als Puffer zu benutzen. dazu kommt, dass die meisten Geflechte Wasser ziehen, sich förmlich aufblähen und an den doch sehr feinen Rutenblanks kleben bleiben.( Thermofusionsschnüre und gecoatete PE machen das natürlich kaum)
Eine sich kringelnde Monofile kann verschiedene Ursachen haben:
- wie Grubenreiner schon schreibt, zu hart
- zu alt, vielleicht auch beim Tackledealer zu lange im Regal
- überstreckt durch Überlastung   
- zu kleiner Spulendurchmesser
Das Thema Schnur wird uns wohl noch lange beschäftigen und jeder wird neue Erfahrungen machen aber eine für Alles wird es wohl kaum geben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## rainerle (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Zitat: 
_Ausgehend von der geringen bis fehlenden Dehnung in Verbindung mit relativ feinen Ruten ist gerade im Enddrill vor dem Kescher eine Überlastung der Rute bzw. das Ausschlitzen vorprogrammiert bzw. das schwächste Glied in der Kette gibt nach ( Vorfach)._

....soll ja noch sowas wie *ne Bremse geben* - die stellt man dann halt auf sein Vorfach ein und gut ist. Wenn ich nach dem obigen ginge, dürfte ich auf keiner meiner "leichten" Barschruten Geflochtene fischen - auch keine 0.08er.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Mahlzeit,


rainerle schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _Ausgehend von der geringen bis fehlenden Dehnung in Verbindung mit relativ feinen Ruten ist gerade im Enddrill vor dem Kescher eine Überlastung der Rute bzw. das Ausschlitzen vorprogrammiert bzw. das schwächste Glied in der Kette gibt nach ( Vorfach)._
> 
> ....soll ja noch sowas wie *ne Bremse geben* - die stellt man dann halt auf sein Vorfach ein und gut ist. Wenn ich nach dem obigen ginge, dürfte ich auf keiner meiner "leichten" Barschruten Geflochtene fischen - auch keine 0.08er.


 
  Zustimmung meinerseits!
 Nach MEINER Erfahrung von 18 Jahren durchgehend Geflecht auf den Rollen sage ich : Im Zusammenhang von abgestimmten Material + Drillverhalten + Bremseinstellung ist diese Vorprogrammierung nicht relevant.
 Beim richtigen Umgang bzw richtiger Anwendung von Geflecht treffen gewisse Horrorzenarien schlicht weg nicht zu.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*

Da sehe ich gar keine "Glaubensfrage" auf die Stationär kommt mono
 auf die Achsrollen geflochtene Schnur,ob schwimmend oder sinkend 
 richtet sich einfach nach der Gewässerstruktur.Vorteil oder Nachteil 
 sehe ich da überhaupt nicht man muß sich einfach nur darauf einstellen.


----------



## K.ID87 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Schnur "Glaubensfrage" Mono vs. geflecht auf Kaprfen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Für mich gibts als Mono wie oben schon  erwähnt nur noch die Stroft ABR. Sicher nicht ganz billig aber extrem  haltbar, gute Farbe, Spitzentragkraft und kein Gummiseil.
> Aber das ist sehr subjektiv. ich kenne Leute die sind mit Berkley,  Technium, G-Line und wie sie alle heißen genauso glücklich.



Aber da steht doch net Camou oder Carp drauf...  was machen denn jetz die ganzen "sinking tackle" Leute (blub... blub... und tschüüüüüüüsss)

Ne, Spaß beiseite...

#6 Ich preise die ABR in solchen Threads seit Jahren immer wieder an und tue dieses hiermit ebenfalls.

Für  MICH in MEINER Fischerei DIE "Leine". Fische die Schnur in 0,40mm seit 3  Jahren und wurde nicht einmal enttäuscht. Ich bin schon ein wenig crazy  in love mit der Guten. Für mich werden hier DIE Eigenschaften (zum Grundfischen auf Karpfen) in einer  Schnur vereint. Dafür nehme ich es gerne in Kauf, dass sie etwas steifer  ist und zahl auch gerne 5€ / 100m im lokalen Shop (wasn extrem guter  Preis für die ABR ist).

just my 2 cents...


----------

